# Rhinestone Outline for a Heat Transfer



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I use a regular heat transfer and apply rhinestones by hand as an added decoration. This has become very popular for me and I refuse to alter or disrespect the licenses of the transfers that I purchase. He has no problem with me adding the rhinestones but doing this by hand has become far too much. I can't make them fast enough to keep up with demand. How can I make a quick outline of the transfer so that I can make a template using Funtime software? Please help!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Have you tried scanning the transfer and then importing it into you software program? This will allow you to create the outline and then you can cut a template.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree Scan it then take it into your funtime rhinestone software, and draw contour lines around your image, 
If you need help let me know,


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

After scanning, cutout the image first. And add the stone circles around.

I think TRW has a function to auto edging a design. You just need to make slight adjustment accordingly.


----------

